# اليكم اجمل اعمالى( احمل صليبك)



## sony_33 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*يارب اجعلنى قادر ان احمل صليبى الى النهاية ليكون لى مكان معك فى الفردوس*​


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

روووووووووووووووووووووعة كتييييييييير
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي


----------



## sony_33 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على مرورك ويارب تعجبكم*​


----------



## MacGyver (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جاااااامده قوي و فيها تعزية, شكراً ليك يا سوني.
المسيح يباركك...


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (4 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## sony_33 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم و ربنا معاكم جميعا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*روووعه يا سونى ميرررسى وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## sosana (5 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوة اووووي يا صني
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

حلوين يا سوني

ميرسي كتير​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع*​ 
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فى غاييييييييييييه الروعه يا سونى 
مرسىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sony_33 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليكم وربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## sony_33 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*اة لو تفهمو المعنى اكيد انتم فاهمين*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*يارب اجعلنى قادر على حمل صليبى*​


----------



## kindly_man (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا لك اخي المبارك على الصور الحلوة الرب يبارك في كل ايام حياتك وسلام المسيح المخلص  من نصيبك.*


----------



## مورا مارون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

روووووعة


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك وخدمتك​


----------



## sony_33 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا حبايبى على مروركم*​


----------



## bonguy (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الحلاوة دي , فعلاً الصورة ممكن تشرح احسن من مليون كتاب.....شكراً يا صني وربنا يباركك وينمي موهبتك.





اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## sony_33 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا بشوى على مرورك*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_روعه بجد
مشكووووووووووور



​_


----------



## sony_33 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا تونى على مرورك*​


----------



## sony_33 (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكم جميعا​​


----------



## happy angel (19 مايو 2010)

*رااااااااااااااائعه جداااا ياسونى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 مايو 2010)

جمييلة كتيييير
ميرسى ليك سونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## DanD (19 مايو 2010)

مع اني مسلمة

بس  التصميم روووعة وبجد ابداع في الي عملتية

ربنا يبارك فيكي يارب ويحفظك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 مايو 2010)

منتهى الروعه تسلم الأيادى

سلام الرب يسوع معاكم شكراا​


----------



## vetaa (20 مايو 2010)

*تغيب كده وتيجى بحاجات من الاخر
بتخاف من الحسد ولا اية هههه

حقيقى جميل وتعبيرات حلوة
ويارتنا كلنا نقتنع بحياتنا ونشكر ربنا عليها 

شكرا يا سونى
*


----------



## sony_33 (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا ليكم جميعا ربنا يبارككم​


----------

